# Irwin XP, One handed bar clamps/spreaders



## boboswin

Dick, you have discovered one of the companies in the year 2008 that really wants to be a supplier.
I have seen a torrent of great stuff comming from them and they deserve my support.

Bob


----------



## juniorjock

I couldn't live without them. Not long ago, I built a 10×10 deck with a 5×7 landing without any help….. except for a few of these clamps. I was working on a slope too. They are very handy.


----------



## CharlieM1958

These are great to have around. I bought some cheap knockoffs of these at Harbor Freight for an unbelievable $2 each. I knew they would be flimsy, and they are, but they were handy enough to convince me I should get some good ones.


----------



## GaryK

I have some little 6" ones that don't reverse, and they are usually the first ones I grab.


----------



## Sawhorse

I've got about 12 of these and they sure come in handy.


----------



## PanamaJack

Cool Clamp indeed! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rikkor

I love this style of clamps. It would be hard to operate without them.


----------



## Tikka

I have simular clamps, mine are from Wolfcraft - Mine ratchet in and ratchet out. I think I have about 20 of these at the moment, varying in size from a few inches to nearly 30".

These are normally the first clamps I reach for, when not gluing up furniture parts. I have cheaper versions - costing a few $, but these are rarely used, the quaility in not good enough and I cannot rely upon them to give the performance needed.


----------



## jude

thanks for the good idea!


----------



## cajunpen

Dick you now know what you have been missing - these things are handy as pockets on a shirt. Glad to hear you are enjoying them.


----------



## Chipncut

It takes awhile for us* "old dogs"* to pick up something new, sometimes.


----------



## Grumpy

I have a few of this type of clamp and use them a lot. They are great for holding without a lot of pressure or vibration. Beware of cheap versions that have poor holding power.


----------



## jimc

I have had two pair of the 6" Irwin Quick Grip clamps for years (in fact one pair is black in color instead of blue perhaps indicating just how old they are). One clamp in each pair wasn't gripping well so I wrote to Irwin explaining the problem. They responded and told me to send the faulty clamps to them and that they would replace them. Not only did they replace the clamps but they sent me 2 12" clamps instead of the 6" ones I had returned. Very nice customer service! I was a big fan of Irwin tools before this and now am even more so!

Don't you just love hearing about a company that provides good customer service!!!

JimC


----------



## lumberjohn

After I broke three cheap chinese-made clamps with only one hand in about two minutes, I got a pair of these.
I now have four pair of differents lenght and love them.
The fact that the jaws are not parallels cause me some problems when I glue small parts.


----------



## RyanShervill

After the Canadian Home Workshop show last year, Irwin sent me home with about 20 of the XP's (I was using them for my expo) in different sizes….I've since given away all my other one-hand clamps…they are really a great product.

BTW, I don't know if they are south of the border yet….but Irwin also sent me home with 10 of the paralell clamps….EVERY bit as good as my Bessey K's (believe it or not) and in some ways they are actually better (smooth bar, no glue interference, etc)

If you find some, give them a shot 

Ryan


----------



## cosmicturner

I have used this style clamp for years and like many of you say the first clamp I go for but these new ones are really more powerfull they are on sale right now at Manards 12" $15 with a $5 off rebate that's $10 might just go get two more of these right now the sale ends today….the 2009 model are even nicer they have added some removable pad enlargements…kind of like Bar Clamps large surface area…


----------



## a1Jim

Good Review D&B
I note a lot of comments about having similar style clamps and the older Irwin clamps but these Irwin X P's
are 10 times better than the old Irwins there center section is a lot beefer and you can clamp close to the grip of a Pipe clamp that does not have the extra twist with one hand. After buying my Irwin EX p's a couple of years ago I hardly ever use my old Irwins unless it's a very lite clamping presser I need. Try em you'll like em.


----------

